# Spectre - Der neue Bond-Film: Video vom Event mit Daniel Craig und Christoph Waltz



## FlorianStangl (4. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spectre - Der neue Bond-Film: Video vom Event mit Daniel Craig und Christoph Waltz* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spectre - Der neue Bond-Film: Video vom Event mit Daniel Craig und Christoph Waltz


----------



## TheCodebrain (4. Dezember 2014)

Damit der Film vor Drehbeginn fertig wird, müsste schon Chuck Norris Regie führen   Drehbeginn ist am 8. Dezember 2014, Veröffentlichung ist geplant für 29. Oktober 2015.


----------



## FlorianStangl (4. Dezember 2014)

Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht


----------

